# E-book titles not correct



## Jolu (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Pandigital Novel 6 e-reader purchased brand new. Whenever I download and add new e-books to my library, the e-reader assigns a book title from one of the e-books already installed in my library instead of the actual title corresponding to that e-book. For instance, I already had "The Great Gatsby" e-book in my library. When I added a new ebook by a different title, "Dracula," the book was added using the "The Great Gatsby" as its title, instead of the actual title for the book or "Dracula." 

How can I fix this? It's happening with all new e-books that I add and it's cumbersome because I have to open each book to see its title. 

Thank you.


----------

